# Piano recordings of spanish music



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

I am about to search for piano interpreters of spanish music, be Albeniz, Granados, Turina, Falla e. a. 
I have several recordings with Larrocha and have listened to samples of Iturbi recordings, though Albeniz' 'Granada' from 'Suite Espanola' was not included in his HMV recordings, 3 cd box, although Iturbi's performance of e. g. 'Danza Espanola' op 37:10 by Granados was much to my delight. 

Do you know of other great (spanish) interpreters of this music, as (an) alternative(s) to those of Larrocha? 
Your response is very much appreciated. 
Best regards, 
wigmar


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Marc-André Hamelin made a stunning Iberia perfect playing and recorded.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Performers of Spanish Piano Music

I have tried to put the composers more or less in chronological order and have listed the best interpreters IMHO.


-Blasco de Nebra: Perianes
-Antonio Soler : Khristenko , Shimkus
-Albeniz : De Larrocha, Hamelin, Baselga, Guillermo Gonzales, Juan Carlos Garvayo
-Granados : Martin Jones, De Larrocha, Perianes
-Turina : Perianes
-De Falla : Latchoumia, Esteban Sanchez
-Mompou : Perianes, Volodos, Jordi Maso
-Posadas : Hoelscher
-Diaz-Jerez : Diaz-Jerez
-Hector Parra : Santacreu, Menor, Gentet, Prisuelos
-Jose Rueda : Sukarlan
-Joan Magrane : Prisuelos
Last but not least there is the absolute genius Ricardo Descalzo who plays composers like Jesus Torres, Castillo, Sanchez-Verdu, Hector Oltra.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Here are some of my favorite Spanish piano works, along with a list of my treasured recordings, which I've more or less put (roughly) in order of preference, per work (& I'll include Larrocha for the sake of comparison, & to be comprehensive),

1. Isaac Albéniz, "Iberia",

--Rosa Sabater: It's a real blind spot on Decca's part to have never released this great recording on CD. I wonder when they'll finally get around to it? In the meantime, fortunately, a pianophile has posted it on You Tube. Like Larrocha, Sabater studied with Enrique Granado's pupil Frank Marshall at his school in Barcelona. She's the real deal, & especially in Spanish music,






--Rafael Orozco: another great recording of this work,





--Alicia de Larrocha: There are two recordings, the first is analogue, & the second digital. While I may slightly prefer her playing on the earlier recording, I like both. Plus, I value that Larrocha offers a slightly less full blown 'romantic' interpretation of these pieces (in places) compared to Sabater & Orozco:










You might also want to look into Esteban Sánchez's recording, who I know some people like very much in "Iberia" (it's on You Tube, as well).

2. Federico Mompou, "Impresiones intimas",

--Alicia de Larrocha: There are two recordings, an earlier analogue one currently on Eloquence (or within DG's "Liszt Legacy" box set), and the second, a digital recording on Decca. I prefer the second recording for its better sound; in fact, altogether, this is a 'desert island' piano disc in my collection,






--The composer's recording: Federico Mompou, Impresiones intimas, I-IV (1911)

--Rosa Sabater: Rosa Sabater plays Mompou -- Impresiones Intimas

--Adolf Pla: Impressions íntimes: Plany I. Lento cantabile --drawn from his excellent complete survey of Mompou's piano works, which was made in conjunction with La Fundació Privada Frederic Mompou:

Pessebres: Dansa




__





Book-CD Mompou | adolfpla







www.adolfpla.com





3. Mompou, "Música callada",

--The composer's own recording is essential listening (from his complete survey of the solo piano works), & most likely the reason why Larrocha only recorded Book 4 (out of deference to him).

Mompou - Musica Callada

--Alicia de Larrocha, Book 4, which Mompou dedicated to her, along with his Preludio No. VII 'a Alicia de Larrocha',

Mompou: Musica Callada, Book 4
Mompou: Musica Callada, Book 4

--Rosa Sabater: this one's out of print, in fact I've never seen or heard it myself.

--Josep Colom, who, like Pla, has recorded the complete works: Música callada: I. Angelico

--Adolf Pla: Música callada: Llibre I: I. Angelico

--Javier Perianes--this one has grown on me with continued listening (he is a former student of Colom's): Música Callada I

--Jenny Lin--a good pick for audiophiles, courtesy of the Steinway & Sons label: "SILENT MUSIC" "Música Callada" Federico Mompou by Jenny Lin








Jenny Lin, Mompou - Mompou: Musica callada (Silent Music) - Amazon.com Music


Jenny Lin, Mompou - Mompou: Musica callada (Silent Music) - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





--Marcel Worms: Worms has recorded both a good Musica Callada & an invaluable CD of Mompou's "unpublished" works for piano, which I'd strongly recommend to those listeners looking to make a discovery 'off the beaten path', since these are beautiful, little known works: Preludi

4. Mompou, Cançons i dansas,

--Alicia de Larrocha: Mompou: Cançons i dansas - No. 1

--Rosa Sabater:
Rosa Sabater Plays Mompou Jeune Filles au jardin
Mompou - Cançó i Dansa No. 6 - Rosa Sabater








Rosa Sabater - Cancons I Danses - Amazon.com Music


Rosa Sabater - Cancons I Danses - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





--Luis Fernando Pérez:
Federico Mompou - Canción Nr. 6 (Piano)








Mompou, F. - Federico Mompou: Oeuvres Pour Piano - Amazon.com Music


Mompou, F. - Federico Mompou: Oeuvres Pour Piano - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





--Adolf Pla: Cançó i Dansa No. 1

The composer's complete recordings have been released by Brilliant in an attractive discount box set: this set would have to be my first recommendation for Mompou's solo piano music: Mompou: Complete Piano Works (Full Album) played by Federico Mompou. Among the important older pianists to champion Mompou's work were Guiomar Novaes, Magdalena Tagliaferro, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, & Artur Rubinstein.

Finally, I've not heard Jordi Masó's complete survey on Naxos; however, Mompou also wrote beautiful songs for voice & piano, & Masó has recorded all of them in two volumes for Naxos, with soprano Marta Mathéu, as part of his extended piano survey. & I have heard these vocal recordings & I liked them very much. Although the great Spanish soprano Victoria de los Angeles also recorded one or two of Mompou's songs, with the composer (in his living room--see the link below), & Larrocha. So too did the composer's wife, Carmen Bravo, who was a pianist that had studied under Magda Tagliaferro & Lazare Lévy in Paris (but I can't offhand recall the name of the soprano that Bravo recorded with).

Victoria de Los Angeles sings Variations By - F. Mompou

Combat del Somni (Dream Battle) : No. 1. Damunt de tu nomes les flors (Above you Only Flowers)
Canconeta incerta

5. Manuel de Falla, "Nights in the Gardens of Spain"

--Alicia de Larrocha: I've most liked her second digital recording with Rafael Frubeck de Burgos & the LPO:
Manuel de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España (1916) [de Larrocha]

--Arthur Rubinstein, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy: Manuel de Falla Noches en los jardines de España Arthur Rubinstein & Eugene Ormandy・The Philadelph

--The late Nelson Freire was also very good in this music, & in Latin American & Spanish piano music in general.

6. Manuel Blasco de Nebra, various piano sonatas,

--Josep Colom: Blasco de Nebra - Josep Colom (1995) Various Sonatas

--Javier Perianes: Sonata No. 1 in C Minor: I. Adagio

--Pedro Casals, on Naxos, in several volumes.

7. Enrique Granados, "Goyescas',

--Rosa Sabater:
Rosa Sabater plays Granados - Goyescas 1-6 (live, 1974)








Rosa Sabater, Enrique Granados - Oeuvres De Enrique Granados (French Import) - Amazon.com Music


Rosa Sabater, Enrique Granados - Oeuvres De Enrique Granados (French Import) - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





--Alicia de Larrocha: There are at least two recordings by Larrocha, one analogue and the second digital. Here's a link to her highly regarded 1963 recording,

Goyescas "Los majos enamorados", Cuaderno I: Los requiebros

--Michel Block: 1. Los Requiebros, Enrique Granados (1867-1916): Goyescas, Michel Block, Piano

--Luis Fernando Pérez: Granados: Goyescas (Fernando Pérez)

--Joaquín Achúcarro: JOAQUIN ACHUCARRO plays GRANADOS Goyescas COMPLETE (1980)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

That's great. This is a part of the repertoire that interests me and the above is an ideal overview. Thank you very much.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

Thank you very much for your contributions, this is of great help to me. I will listen to samples of interpreters in your responses.
I have already listened to Albeniz' 'Granada' with Sabater, which I prefer to Larrocha's 1962 recording. I will listen more to her as to purchase new recordings of Albeniz' 'Iberia' etc. Sanches is another name I have listened to, Hamelin as well. Certainly, Rubinstein, which indeed is one of my favourite interpreters 🙏🎼
Sabater might be a favourite, I will check out which recordings I can find.


----------

